# Nissan sunny ex saloon 2008 fuel type



## sukhoimg (Mar 25, 2020)

hello 
what is the type of the fuel of the nissan sunny 2008 ex ?
thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What engine does it have?


----------



## sukhoimg (Mar 25, 2020)

hello 
i do not know the engine. type , it is a gasoline engine but type i can not tell you .
if i give you the serial number could you give me details about the car and the manual ?


----------

